

Why you should submit your first pull request now - trumbitta2
http://www.williamghelfi.com/blog/2013/06/28/why-you-should-submit-your-first-pull-request-now/

======
leonvonblut
now that I've read this maybe I will be no more afraid to do a pull request!
thanks!

